
Ask HN: From a regular consulting job to a remote startup worker – thoughts? - las3r
I&#x27;m current working at a IT services company in the Netherlands as a consultant for everything Microsoft for 3 years after graduating with honours from a local university. I&#x27;m mainly specialized in the Microsoft Web stack and Xamarin: got my MCSD&#x27;s for Azure, Web Applications and I am a certified Xamarin developer. This means I know my way in full-stack architecture, DevOps, ASP.NET MVC, but also stuff like PHP, Angular, React and D3 aren&#x27;t unfamiliar to me.<p>My consulting job takes 50h&#x2F;week (with traffic), I moonlight another 24 hours a week as a freelancer, honing my skills as broadly as I can. As long as I learn something (and the pay is reasonable) I&#x27;m up. I&#x27;ve always been driven by passion and ambition, and by the need to do something new (preferably impossible at the time of saying &#x27;yes&#x27;), and I&#x27;m thinking about applying for a remote worker position because my consulting job no longer triggers my passion and amibition....<p>I&#x27;ve been doing lots of jobs on the side, learning new technologies as they appeared, and that makes me think a &#x27;remote&#x27; job as a worker for one of the &quot;who&#x27;s hiring&quot; companies would be a good bet. Something new every day, being pushed to the limit by your teammates, working as a whole to crank out those awesome features for clients every day. I think I can be a a great asset with my knowledge (I&#x27;m full stack after all), allbeit knowledge of another stack (MS). Obviously I would only choose a startup if a) they would have me and b) I believe in the product (-:<p>I&#x27;d love for some of the readers to share their experiences with working for a startup (especially remotely). Some questions out the of the top of my mind are:<p>- Would you want to go back to your previous job? What if they paid you double?<p>- Working for a startup means putting in a lot more than the regular 40 hours &#x2F; week we&#x27;re used to in Europe. Is this hard on you? Does this affect your social life much?<p>- What are some of the downsides to working for a startup?<p>- Did you find your passion?
======
deejaybog
Las3r, we are a startup on the MS/Xamarin stack, let's get in touch. You can
reach me at bogdan_at_teravive_com

